# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Κεραμική (?) ασφάλεια φουρνου μικροκυμάτων

## fisakis

Κυριοι καλημέρα σας!

Προσφατα εσκασε ενα αυγο(!!) το φουρνο μου με αποτελεσμα να κολήσει ο ενας απο τους τρεις ηλεκτριούς μικρο-διακότπες της πόρτας και να μου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια της εγκατασταστασης του σπιτιου. Μετα το μπαμ δηλαδη, οποτε εκλεινα το πορτάκι επεφτε η ασφαλεια. Σε ενα κλείσιμο της πόρτας ομως, εκαψε  την ασφαλεια του φούρνου και ειμαι στην αναζήτηση μια νεας. Λεω οτι ειμαι στην αναζήτηση διότι δεν μπορω να βρώ ιδια. Η ασφαλεια αυτή αντι για κρύσταλο εχει μαλλον ενα κεραμικό υλικό. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατι ειναι τετοια η ασφάλεια και αν τελικα βάλω απλή, αν θα εχω προβλημα είτε στη λειτουργία(πχ μπορεί να καιγεται ευκολοτερα λόγω ραδιοκυμάτων) ειτε στην ασφαλεια μας (να μη λειτουργήσει σωστα σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος, να σκάσει, κτλ)?

----------


## chipakos-original

Συνήθως είναι βραδείας οι κεραμικές. Αφού έκαψε ασφάλεια στο κλείσιμο της πόρτας δες για μικροδακόπτες χαλασμένους στην πόρτα.

----------


## klik

Απο κινητο δεν φαινονται οι φωτογραφίες οποτε δεν ξερω αν εχεις ανεβασει φωτο.
Αν η κεραμικη εχει ιδιο σχημα με τις γυαλινες, τοτε εχει και αμμο χαλαζια μεσα και σκοπο εχει να μπορει να διακοψει μεγαλα ρευματα (βραχυκυκλωματος) χωρις προβλημα.

Ισως εχεις συναντησει γυαλινες σπαμενες και μαυρισμενες. Στις κεραμικες αυτο αποφεύγεται. Επισης σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος η αμμος εσωτερικα λειωνει και κανει μονωτικο καλυμα στα κομμενα συρματα και δεν υπαρχει υπερπηδηση του καμμενου διακενου με σπινθηρα (πχ αν υπαρχει πηνιο στο κυκλωμα).

Οποτε αν βαλεις γυαλινη, θα σκασει. Θα τη μαζευεις σε κομματάκια. Θα βγαλει και καλη λαμψη  :Smile:

----------


## fisakis

αυτή ειναι η ασφάλεια. 
Τί εννοούμε οταν λεμε βραδείας ή ταχείας?
Μικροδιακόπτη αλλαξα ήδη.
Τελικά τί ασφαλεια ειναι η δική μου και θα μπορεσω να κανω τη διουλειά μου με μια "γυαλινη" ή θα κινδυνευω εγω, το φουρνάκι και το σπιτι μου? Μήπως το ψειρίζω χωρίς λόγο?

79831371_2888952071157010_6898626837916680192_n.jpg

----------


## klik

Αν εχει ενδειξη Τ ειναι βραδιας τηξης. Αλλιως ειναι ταχείας τηξης. Δεν εχει να κανει με την εμφάνιση.
Το αν θα ειναι Τ ή F ειναι θεμα λειτουργιας. Το αν θα ειναι γυαλινη ή με χαλαζια, θεμα ασφαλείας.

Αν πιστευεις οτι ο κατασκευαστής ηταν βλακας και δεν εβαλε γυάλινη, τοτε κανε οτι θελεις.

----------


## fisakis

> Αν εχει ενδειξη Τ ειναι βραδιας τηξης. Αλλιως ειναι ταχείας τηξης. Δεν εχει να κανει με την εμφάνιση.
> Το αν θα ειναι Τ ή F ειναι θεμα λειτουργιας. Το αν θα ειναι γυαλινη ή με χαλαζια, θεμα ασφαλείας.
> 
> Αν πιστευεις οτι ο κατασκευαστής ηταν βλακας και δεν εβαλε γυάλινη, τοτε κανε οτι θελεις.


Οσους ρώτησα στη γειτονιά (εμπρορες, μαστορα που επισκευάζει οικιακές συσκευες, γνωστο που εχει αλλαξει με απλή ασφαλεια) μου ειπαν να μην το ψειρίζω. Ομως, επειδή οπως λες πιστευω οτι ο κατασκευαστής εχει το λογο του που την εβαλε εκει, θελησα να ρωτήσω. Σίγουρα θα βρώ μια, απλα δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι αυριο ή σε 2 εβδομαδες και το ζητούμενο είναι αν μεχρι τοτε θα μπορω να δουλευω τα μικροκύματα με μια απλή ασφάλεια. Μικροδιακόπτη βρήκα ευκολα αλλα ασφάλεια δεν.
Θα με ενδιεφερε  ομως να γνωρίζω και το λόγο που ειναι "λευκη" η ασφάλεια και όχι "γυαλινη".
Τελος, άσχετα με το τί ειναι η δική μου,  εχει σημασία αν ειναι βραδείας ή ταχείας τήξης?

----------


## klik

Αν ειχε βραδιας και βαλεις ταχείας, ισως καίγεται χωρις να χρειάζεται καποιες φορες (δεν γινεται ζημια, το καψιμο αυτο ειναι χωρις σπασιμο γυαλιου, απλα ισως καιγεται χωρις να υπαρχει βλαβη).

Αν εχει ταχειας και βαλεις βραδιας θα αντεχει οριακές υπερεντασεις χωρις να καιγεται. Σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος θα καει και αυτη αμέσως.

Δες τι ειχε ο κατασκευαστής καλυτερα.

Ισως παντως και ο μικροδιακοπτης που βρηκες να μην ειναι για το ιδιο ρευμα με τον αρχικο. Εχω δει κατι cherry διακοπτες των 10A και κινεζικους των 5Α με το ζορι. Δες τι γραφουν πανω καλυτερα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αυτή ειναι η ασφάλεια. 
> 
> 79831371_2888952071157010_6898626837916680192_n.jpg


Τι γράφει επάνω , τα πλήρη στοιχεία (μόνο ένα 65 διακρίνεται)

----------


## klik

και μετα το 65, υπάρχει το *Τ*  :Smile: 

Επίσης, άλλαξες έναν μικροδιακόπτη; Οι άλλοι λειτουργούν καλά; δεν μυρίζουν καμμένο; Για λόγους ασφαλείας πρέπει να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 διακόπτες. Ο ένας συνδέει την παροχή και ένας δεύτερος βραχυκυκλώνει την τροφοδοσία του μετασχηματιστη (την παροχή δηλαδή). Ο ένας ενεργοποιείται όταν απενεργοποιείται ο άλλος και έτσι όλα παίζουν καλά. Όταν ο ασφαλείας βραχυκυκλώσει ενώ δίνει τροφοδοσία ο άλλος, τότε και οι δυο παθαίνουν ζημιά.

----------

diony (24-12-19)

----------


## fisakis

H ασφάλεια γράφει 65TL. 

Ο δικός μου φούρνος έχει 3 μικροδιακόπτες. 

Ο μικροδιακόπτης 1 εχει δύο καλώδια και όταν η πόρτα ειναι κλειστή κλείνει το ενα κύκλωμα που ξεκιναει και καταλήγει στο πίνακα ελεγχου (πληκτρολόγιο και οθόνη χρήστη)

Ο μικροδιακότπης 2 εχει επίσης δύο καλώδια και οταν η πόρτα ειναι κλειστή, κλείνει το κύκλωμα που ξεκινάει απο το πίνακα ελεγχου (πληκτρολόγιο και οθόνη χρήστη) και συνεχίζει στη είσοδο COM του μικροδιακόπτη 3.

Ο μικροδιακότπης 3 εχει 4 καλώδια και 3 ακροδέκτες. Όπως ειπα και νωρίτερα, στον ακρόδέκτη COM έρχεται ενα καλώδιο απο το μικροδιακόπτη 2. Οταν η πόρτα ειναι κλειστή, κλείνει κύκλωμα που καταλήγει στο τροφοδοτικό και στο βεντιλατερ στο πίσω μερος του φούρνου και ανοιγει κύκλωα που καταλήγει στο πίνακα ελεγχου (πληκτρολόγιο και οθόνη χρήστη). Όταν η πόρτα ειναι ανοιχτή κάνει το αντίθετο αλλα λογικά, στη περιπτωση αυτή (πόρτα ανοιχτή) και τα δύο κυκλώματα θα ειναι ανοιχτά διότι ο μικροδιακόπτης 2 ειναι ανοιχτός.

Εμένα ειχε κολήσει ο διακόπτης 3 κλειστός σα να ήταν η πόρτα ανοιχτή και οταν έκλεινα τη πόρτα επεφτε η ασφάλεια. Βρήκα ευκολά διακοπτη 15Α και πιστεύω οτι ειμαι κομπλέ εκει.

Το προβλημα μου ειναι τί ακριβως αντισταση ειχε και αν θα μπορεσω να βρώ ιδια. Επίσης, θα μπορεσω να δουλεψω το φουρνάκι με απλή αντίσταση μέχρι να βρώ τη σωστή?

----------


## klik

Η σειρα ειναι 65tl (t=αργη)
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=1577188961340

Απο την αλλη μερια λεει τα Αmpere λειτουργιας.

----------


## fisakis

Τελικά δεν μπορώ να βρώ ίδια ασφαλεια, όχι μονο στη περιοχή μου αλλα και σε ελληνικό site. Εκανα παραγγελία απο aliexpress και οποτε έρθει.

Αυτο το φύλλο απο αλουμινο-χαρτόνι που έχει στο φούρνο μεσα έχει καποια σημασία? Εχω προσέξει το εχουν και αλλοι φούρνοι. Ρωτάω γιατι το εχουμε τραυματίσει λίγο.

----------


## klik

Ναι. Ειναι ορυκτο υλικο και λέγεται μίκα. Αν τρυπισε ή αν ραγισε ή αν ειναι μπαρουτοκαπνισμενο να παρεις αλλο (απο γενικα ανταλλακτικά, οχι ειδικα της δικιας σου συσκευης) και να το κοψεις στην ιδια διασταση

----------


## mikemtb73

> Τελικά δεν μπορώ να βρώ ίδια ασφαλεια, όχι μονο στη περιοχή μου...


Στο Σκρεκης στη Γούναρη ρώτα, στο Παπαδόπουλο-αρχιπέλαγους 10, στο beskas στην Αργυρούπολη, και στον Φανο στην Αθήνα. 
Με την παλιά ασφάλεια στο χέρι.. Κάποιος θα έχει δε μπορεί 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## fisakis

Επειδή ειμαι κοντα στο Σκρεκη για να καταλαβεις, εχω γυρίσει ολους οσους ειπες και επιπλεον Καύκα γουναρή, Λαινά Γεννηματα, Γιαννοπουλο Κύπρου, Βλαχιώτη Γούναρη. Οτι ειναι κοντα μου το εχω γυρίσει δηλαδη, εκτός του Σακιώτη που έχει και ηλεκτρονικά/ηλεκτρολογικά (ή τουλαχιστον ειχε καποτε).
Διαδικτυακα σε ελληνικα καταστήματα τζίφος και εκει.
Επισης Ebay σε τιμές 15-30€. Μόνο στο Aliexpress βρήκα.
Μιλαω για κεραμική, 6Χ30, 15Α βραδείας τήξης. Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα παραπλήσιες αλλα ειτε θα ήταν 10Α, είτε ταχείας τήξης, είτε μικρότερων διαστασεων. Ασφάλειες να πλήρουν ολα τα κριτήρια μου μόνο στον Αλή!

Παιδία, ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας και για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας! Είμαι τυχερος που σας βρήκα και που δεν επαθα ζημιά ασύμφορη ή δύσκολη στην ανεύρεση της αιτίας της ή που δεν είχαμε τραυματισμους. Μιλάμε εσκασε το αυγο, ανοιξε η πόρτα απο το μπαμ και ήμουν 1 μέτρο απο το φουρνο μαζί με το μωρο. Και αν καταλαβα καλα, κατα το ανοιγμα της πόρτας (ενω λειτουργουσε ο  φουρνος), αλλαξε κατασταση ο μιρκοδιακοπτης (επαφη στις πλατινες του δηλαδη) και επειδή περνουσε ρευμα εκανε σπινθίρα και κόλησε. Ετσι, οταν εγω εκλεινα το πορτακι,  εριχνε την ασφαλεια του σπιτιού (φαινεται οτι ειναι "ταχύτερη" ασφαλεια απο αυτή του φουρνου. Επειδή ομως επεμενα, μου έκαψε και αυτή του φουρνου.

----------


## mikemtb73

Μπορεί να έχω στο εργαστήριο, δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να δω.
Ισως να είναι 12Α... Δεν θα σε ενοχλήσει καθόλου.. Πόσα watt είναι πια αυτός ο φούρνος 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## fisakis

> Μπορεί να έχω στο εργαστήριο, δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να δω.
> Ισως να είναι 12Α... Δεν θα σε ενοχλήσει καθόλου.. Πόσα watt είναι πια αυτός ο φούρνος 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Ναι, κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση. Συνολικά, μικροκύματα και γρκίλ βγαινει 2300 watt, ισως γι αυτο.

Τελικά πήγα σημερα το πρωϊ στο κέντρο και βρήκα. Πήρα και μικα, το εκοψα και τώρα ο φούρνος ειναι ετοιμος να... σκάσει και πάλι!! Μολις ξυπνήσει και το μωρο θα το βαλω σε πλήρη λειτουγία να το δώ γιατι αν το κάνω τώρα θα το ξυπνήσω.

Να ευχαριστήσω και πάλι ολους σας για τη βοηθεια σας και να σας ευχηθώ ευτυχία και καλή χρόνια!!!Νομίζω στην ευτυχία υπάγονται ολες οι ευχές !!!

----------

chipakos-original (01-01-20), mikemtb73 (30-12-19)

----------


## klik

προτείνω να γραψεις που βρηκες. Με τον τρόπο αυτο μπορεί να βοηθήσεις και άλλους που να ψαχνουν αντίστοιχ α ανταλλακτικά.

----------

chipakos-original (01-01-20), mikemtb73 (31-12-19)

----------


## fisakis

Βρήκα στο Ακτίνιον (Πατησίων 10) και στο Φανό (Σολωμου 39) που είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω αλλα επειδή με βολευε καλύτερα γιατί ήταν κοντα στο σταθμό της Ομονοιας, τις πήρα απο το Ακτίνιον.

----------

chipakos-original (01-01-20), klik (31-12-19), mikemtb73 (31-12-19)

----------

